# Reheating Sliced Pork Butt



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a huge cater coming up in Aug. I was thinking of doing 15 butts the day before and 15 butts the day of. They want sliced pork butts. Any one have a idea on how to reheat them? I was thinking of slicing them first.
Thanks


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's actually a good idea to do at least half the day before...  less stress, and you'll have a ready supply of food at a designated time, in case there is a problem with the cooking time of the ones you are to do that day..

will reheat easier(faster)  if you pre slice...   make sure you put the slices back together as best as possible, kiind of rebuild the butt , so to speak..in a large trays if  room allowance permits, or gallon sized bags if you dont have to room in fridge or coolers.... might want to drop a touch of apple juice in the bag/trays, as well... and if you think it's a good idea, more of the rub you used while smoking them.. 

 do you have any other warming facilities other than your smoker to re heat???

If you do.. bout 3 hours before, put oven on lowest setting ,usually around 170*    put pork in trays , covered tightly with aluminium foil...  about an hour before serving,ramp heat up a bit, to maybe 225-250 and add any sauce you might want to use...  

as your butts on the smoker are getting ready to come off, you will then have a ready supply of food to serve, as you sliced the remainder of your meat for the guests..

oh yea..  nothing wrong with doing a test run or two,  to see how long the size trays you are using take to heat up the next day..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a Great Out Door smoker for holding at whole hog cooks. I can fit 4 full size pans in there at a time. Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

With 2 identical 24" X 48" cookers and a helper (wife) at your disposal, could you not utilize both cookers and stagger the start times by an hour or 2, then just slice them up as needed?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2006)

I could but that means 4 15 mile trips. Id rather only have to haul one pit there and back home again. Now if you want to haul one with the Yukon and help out that would be fine. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I tried to haul one of them . . .   

Now, if you make it worth my while.....  :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2006)

It's still here, COME AND GET IT! That goes for anyone else. FREE Just haul it away. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

You change the tire, I'll be there tomorrow. [-o<


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 12, 2006)

The way I reheat pulled/chopped pork is when I do it ahead of time I will foodsaver it in bags and then drop in boiling water to reheat.  A turkey fryer or two filled with water works great.  then just cut open the bags and dump out.  It tastes just like it came off the smoker.  I have never done it with sliced pork, but I would guess it could work the same.

By the way... is this pork going to be commercially grown.... it may make a difference.    :lmao:   :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought about that. This is a old Speed Queen wash tub that works for chowder or corn. Holds about 15 gallons of water. I have 2 That should get the job done! :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2006)

that's a lot of freezer bags...them things ain't cheap.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 12, 2006)

good ideas on the reheating with water, but do you want to show up at a BBQ catering job with plastic bags then throw em in a boiling water
?  
Hold on Mamam, let me start the Speed Queen washer up to get your Que ready ..

I'm thinking part of the ambiance of the BBQ catering job is some blue smoke weafting about the pit area..

I'm not giving the idea a hard time , cause it definately works, i would just think part of the setting along with a little grease, smoke and ashes everywhere would be smoke, not water ... just my .02  now if you could do that in a covered, concealed, area, maybe ,but not in the open...

is it a drop off kind of job ?? or are you serving it as well..?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 12, 2006)

tis true about actually cooking on site... the jobs I have done usually include 2 meats, with the second being chicken which I do onsite and reheat the pork, or brisket.


----------

